# Rear Axle Coil Spring Recall 18V904 Jan 24, 2019



## aubstjohn (Nov 6, 2018)

Initiated today. 

NHTSA # 18V904
VW Action Code 42J3

DESCRIPTION
The rear axle coil springs in affected vehicles may not have met factory specifications due to a defect in materials or because of problems in the spring production process. These issues can impact the long-term durability of the rear axle coil springs. Affected coil springs can break. A broken coil spring can damage a rear tire, become a hazard on the roadway and lead to a loss of vehicle control without warning, putting people at risk and possibly causing damage to other vehicles on the road.

REMEDY
Replace the rear axle coil springs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

Thanks. How do you have this info so fast? I dont see it on the NHTSA site yet.

Do you happen to know the model year or VIN effectivity?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aubstjohn (Nov 6, 2018)

Completely blind luck. I just decided to see if our Atlas had any software updates available (which I still can’t really find) and decided to check recalls while I was at it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

So you found this on VW owners website?


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

No recalls for my 2019. So this must have a VIN or model year effectivity which the NHTSA site usually will have all the details soon.

Hey, at least VW is being proactive and transparent with issues. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Nothing for mine. What date was the manufacturing date for your SEL Premium?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aubstjohn (Nov 6, 2018)

Hfqkhal said:


> Nothing for mine. What date was the manufacturing date for your SEL Premium?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No clue, where does VW put that data plate? It wasn’t on the door post. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

aubstjohn said:


> No clue, where does VW put that data plate? It wasn’t on the door post.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On door Pilar you will see a black plate and it should say month and year


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Thanks for the heads up, mine's affected - SEL 4Mo, build date Aug 2018. Now to figure out how to get the dealer to replace them without running my car through their stupid car wash.


----------



## aubstjohn (Nov 6, 2018)

Hfqkhal said:


> On door Pilar you will see a black plate and it should say month and year


Nothing there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aubstjohn (Nov 6, 2018)

mhjett said:


> Thanks for the heads up, mine's affected - SEL 4Mo, build date Aug 2018. Now to figure out how to get the dealer to replace them without running my car through their stupid car wash.


I hear ya on the car wash...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

aubstjohn said:


> Nothing there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look at the pictures below of where it is on my Atlas on the driver side door 

Edit: Look at the second Picture on that one it will be the second line and all the way to the right side of the sticker.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

aubstjohn said:


> I hear ya on the car wash...


Quick backstory -- brought my Atlas in with about 5k mi on the clock for a warranty repair. Told the service writer to NOT let it go through their tunnel wash. She said she would personally pull it around from the shop after the repair to make sure. I put a post-it note on the speedo; she put the service department's laminated "NO WASH" 8.5x11" sign on the dash. They tell me they get this request a lot. Fast forward, I see my car is pulled around and done and not washed. I'm happy; I go sit down and wait to be called for my key. A few minutes later I take a peek back at my car, and it's parked in a different place (oh no) and it's wet (oh hell no) there's a couple dudes with towels drying it off (oh f*** no). Then one of them opens a door, stands on the door sill (scratching the metal trim in the process) (call the cops I'm about to commit a felony), and starts drying the roof. I walk out and BOTH my post-it note and the dealer's no wash sign are gone and the guys look at me like there's something wrong with _me_. I was beyond livid. What a joke. 

Next time, I may use painter's tape and spell "NO WASH" in giant foot-tall letters on both sides of the car.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

mhjett said:


> Quick backstory -- brought my Atlas in with about 5k mi on the clock for a warranty repair. Told the service writer to NOT let it go through their tunnel wash. She said she would personally pull it around from the shop after the repair to make sure. I put a post-it note on the speedo; she put the service department's laminated "NO WASH" 8.5x11" sign on the dash. They tell me they get this request a lot. Fast forward, I see my car is pulled around and done and not washed. I'm happy; I go sit down and wait to be called for my key. A few minutes later I take a peek back at my car, and it's parked in a different place (oh no) and it's wet (oh hell no) there's a couple dudes with towels drying it off (oh f*** no). Then one of them opens a door, stands on the door sill (scratching the metal trim in the process) (call the cops I'm about to commit a felony), and starts drying the roof. I walk out and BOTH my post-it note and the dealer's no wash sign are gone and the guys look at me like there's something wrong with _me_. I was beyond livid. What a joke.
> 
> Next time, I may use painter's tape and spell "NO WASH" in giant foot-tall letters on both sides of the car.


I always thought the dealers free car wash is a joke. A few years back some used to hand wash it but they left more scratches on it than anything else as the people washing the cars kept using the same towel over and over without really washing them and one dealer has a touchless car wash and that one is a joke as the car comes out wet and still dirty. So now when they say car is done and going to the wash, I say bring it now and now and no more waiting.


----------



## aubstjohn (Nov 6, 2018)

Hfqkhal said:


> Look at the pictures below of where it is on my Atlas on the driver side door
> 
> Edit: Look at the second Picture on that one it will be the second line and all the way to the right side of the sticker.


I’m either blind or it’s not there. I’ll check again tonight when the wife gets home with the Atlas. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Hfqkhal said:


> I always thought the dealers free car wash is a joke. A few years back some used to hand wash it but they left more scratches on it than anything else as the people washing the cars kept using the same towel over and over without really washing them and one dealer has a touchless car wash and that one is a joke as the car comes out wet and still dirty. So now when they say car is done and going to the wash, I say bring it now and now and no more waiting.


You might have noticed I didn't publicly name the dealer, but given our PMs I think you know who it was.  

Back on topic, I wonder if there's a VIN sequence for this recall...


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

mhjett said:


> You might have noticed I didn't publicly name the dealer, but given our PMs I think you know who it was.
> 
> Back on topic, I wonder if there's a VIN sequence for this recall...


LOL. Yes I did. Have not gone in for any service. Oh wait, I just remembered they included 2 free per year washes for my Atlas. But I would rather pay at a place I know that their work is up to par with my requirements. I was planing on doing Ceramic coating but decided against that and will do the Nu Car Finish instead, one coat now and and another in 1 month and I am good for a year of paint protection and then repeat the process (this would be the same for Ceramic). I have used the Nu car finish now for over 10 years and I can say it has always kept my cars paint shiny and like new. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

All good on my 2018 SEL build date 11/17 purchased 1/18.


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

mhjett said:


> aubstjohn said:
> 
> 
> > I hear ya on the car wash...
> ...


Not to derail the thread but I am glad to know there are others like me. My Atlas is Black so I dry it with a leaf blower. I would blow a gasket if the dealer washed it.


----------



## aubstjohn (Nov 6, 2018)

Hfqkhal said:


> Look at the pictures below of where it is on my Atlas on the driver side door
> 
> Edit: Look at the second Picture on that one it will be the second line and all the way to the right side of the sticker.


I was blind... mine was manufactured 08/2018. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

aubstjohn said:


> I was blind... mine was manufactured 08/2018.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then it must be a specific production. On my way back today, I passed by the dealer and had them check the fluids (for the past month I have been monitoring the coolant level and it has been at the lowest level (same level and unchanged) they checked all the fluids and added the antifreeze and at the same time he did TSB, recall and other checks to make sure that is all up to date. All results perfect and nothing to be done and he showed me the screen results for my Atlas.

Honestly my most concern is not engine or the car itself but the 3rd party suppliers who are known to take some short cuts to make the most and your Atlas's coil springs belonged to a bad batch that was received by VW. Thankfully VW is owning up to it and making sure that all effected will be fixed. All effected owner should receive the letter with instructions for the fix.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Hfqkhal said:


> ......but the 3rd party suppliers who are known to take some short cuts to make the most.....


Backup information? I suspect you don't understand the manufacturing process if you think part errors are only from cheating suppliers.


----------

